# anyone watch that dual survival show on discovery?



## iamwhatiam (Aug 23, 2011)

theres a lot of good information they give on the show. 2 guys - one hillbilly and one hippy in different regions using survival skills. its fun to watch how their ideas clash and how they compromise together...


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah.... good show.... the hippy guy seems to know his shit more than the military guy.....


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 23, 2011)

most of the time yea...but i just watched part of the maine epiode where "military" starts a fire using a car battery better than "hippy" and gives him shit about wearin shorts and being barefoot lol


----------



## Dmac (Aug 23, 2011)

it's a good show. the hippy guy, cody lundin, is from arizona and is a "primitive survivalist". he always goes barefoot and wears shorts, seys he hasn't worn shoes for 20 years. one episode they were in the snow and he did put on some wool socks. the military guy, dave cantibury, is a ex army ranger, grew up a hillbilly then lived in a florida swamp for quite a time. made money catching and selling snakes. each episode usually has some cool tricks for survival. when the show started, they got along like youd expect a military and a hippy to, not very well, now they seem to respect each other. and i am sure the money they get for the show helps.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Aug 23, 2011)

dmac66 said:


> says he hasn't worn shoes for 20 years.


Damn show says that about 15 times an episode, drives me insane.


----------



## Vonuist (Aug 23, 2011)

Dave Canterbury has a good youtube channel that he's been doing for a while, it's well worth checking out, he has a "no-nonsense" attitude to survival, he's very practical.
https://www.youtube.com/user/wildernessoutfitters


----------



## happyearthhomes (Aug 23, 2011)

ya their combined outdoor skills are impressive did anyone see the new show Stuck with Hackett definately has potential for being a font of knowledge the first episode was kinda lame everyother sentance was i could die or get hurt badly


----------



## DisgustinDustin (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the show


----------



## uncivilize (Aug 23, 2011)

It's a good show, as far as shows go. It's important to note the difference between living in the wilderness and survival. Survival is keeping yourself alive until you can get back to civilization. Dave is good at survival, but he has little understanding or regard for ecology, and if he was actually living in the wild he'd strip all available resources and inevitably starve himself. Cody is more in touch with the big picture, and his expertise is the desert, where you really have to know your shit and tread lightly to ensure the perpetuity of resources.

I've met them both, Dave is one of those assholes you can't help but like, fucking hilarious guy. Cody is more stand offish, so he comes off as kind of an asshole, though I know some good friends of his, and they say he just has to get to know people before he opens up. Another cool thing about Cody is that he's friends with Slayer and is a total metalhead.

Don't go out there with a "man vs. wild" attitude, you have to enter into a symbiotic relationship with an ecosystem, for its health, and yours. That's the fundamental source of ALL our modern problems actually, that we live adversarial to nature.


----------



## hutchie (Aug 23, 2011)

i think some guys on a survivalist board outed dave about not being an actual special forces guy. he does know alot though. it's a good show but alot of it you can tell is totally rigged.


----------



## thapoet (Aug 23, 2011)

of all the survival shows out there, I like it the most. Bear Grylls is a moron and from what I understand, a fake. If you try to "survive" in the wild by running and jumping and freestyling, and rope swinging and jumping 45 feet into a waterfall pool, I PROMISE you won't have to survive for much longer! Les Stroud "Survivorman" is pretty cool. He and his wife actually live off the grid and have survived in the Canadian Wilderness for many years. But Dual Suvival is great. The 2 different approaches is a great idea, and Cody lives what he teaches.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 23, 2011)

bear grylls haha i think that may be the same guy that my friend said is totally fake. like this episode where he's hiking thru lava fields here on the big island. he finds a beehive in some pili grass (friend says he's NEVER found a beehive and it wouldn't be on grass anyways) and then finds a monstera plant (friend says those plants don't grow in that area) and then bear says i've been hiking for miles and the ocean is just over here - or something like that. my friend knew exactly which trail he was on, and where and that the ocean was another 10 miles from him. so that show is rigged


----------



## uncivilize (Aug 23, 2011)

Bear Grylls is old news, people made a big deal about it, that's part of why Discovery made Dual Survivor, because they had to redeem themselves and give good info, there was a demand for that. Survivorman was a good show too, Les is legit, a big part of why he stopped was because it was just taking too much out of him.

Yeah, Dave's background is questionable. Funny, it's a small world, Widerstand did a bunch of the digging that brought his record to light.

And of course the show is rigged, there's even a disclaimer stating that certain situations are presented to them so they can share particular info or demonstrate a technique. You really think a major media outlet is going to risk the liability, or that even the "experts" would really put themselves in a situation that is genuinely potentially fatal? There's too much money on the line.


----------

